
Real US debt levels could be 2,000% of economy - spking
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/09/09/real-us-debt-levels-could-be-a-shocking-2000percent-of-gdp-report-suggests.html
======
dv_dt
Curious all this analysis of debt with much discussion of costs with no
discussion of recent tax cuts, or even the word tax in the article.

------
dmbeeson
Our biggest product is our debt... Awesome

